# hehehe *whistles*



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

Well as some of you know I have been having problems with a big Black un neautered tom cat by us, who belongs to my next door but one naighbours, well I contacted the Cats Protection by us, told them the story and they sent me a voucher, and then all that was left was to catch him :whistling2: his owners did not care he was beating our cats up and making them to scared to go into the garden, and they said it was cruel to get him neautered, so I took matters into my own hands :whistling2:

Well I caught him Tuesday Evening, locked him in the spare room over night with water food etc.... with him Hissing, screaming and scratching me... then I rang up the vets and booked him in to have the snip on Wednesday morning..... Everything went fine, he had the snip and became such a loving cat to me once I got him back to mine, he come to me for fuss and cuddles :gasp: (must be a cats way of saying thankyou) , we kept him over night on Wednesday to make sure everything was fine and he went home early hours Thursday.

Well we have not seen him since, but I am still waiting for that knock on my front door to ask me what I did to their cat :whistling2:

But atleast our cats are happy going into the garden without us now :no1: So I am one very happy cat owner :2thumb:

Thanks to everyone who told me who to contact and gave me the idea to get him neautered myself, if they did not give me the advice I would still be a very un happy cat owner with loads of vet bills.:2thumb:


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

PrettyxPerfection said:


> Well as some of you know I have been having problems with a big Black un neautered tom cat by us, who belongs to my next door but one naighbours, well I contacted the Cats Protection by us, told them the story and they sent me a voucher, and then all that was left was to catch him :whistling2: his owners did not care he was beating our cats up and making them to scared to go into the garden, and they said it was cruel to get him neautered, so I took matters into my own hands :whistling2:
> 
> Well I caught him Tuesday Evening, locked him in the spare room over night with water food etc.... with him Hissing, screaming and scratching me... then I rang up the vets and booked him in to have the snip on Wednesday morning..... Everything went fine, he had the snip and became such a loving cat to me once I got him back to mine, he come to me for fuss and cuddles :gasp: (must be a cats way of saying thankyou) , we kept him over night on Wednesday to make sure everything was fine and he went home early hours Thursday.
> 
> ...


absolutely wet myself..................i find this thread very amusing, i didnt know you could do things like that :roll2::roll2::roll2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

is there nothin legally your neighbour can do if they find out you had their cat neutered without their consent?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> is there nothin legally your neighbour can do if they find out you had their cat neutered without their consent?


 
Nope and its the best thing that anyone can do if they are havng a problem with a marauding tomcat. Caring owners would have already had their male castrated and not left it to cause problems in the neighbourhood

Just a word of warning, it can take up to 6 weeks for the hormone levels to drop so dont be surprised if he causes more trouble before then


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

:no1:

i`m impressed, well done!


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Good for you PrettyX! 

Legally-wise, unless the cat is microchipped, how would anyone prove ownership if the cat is wandering the streets? Anyone can take a stray in, have it neutered and then allow it to wander again. Excellent stuff!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Nope and its the best thing that anyone can do if they are havng a problem with a marauding tomcat. Caring owners would have already had their male castrated and not left it to cause problems in the neighbourhood
> 
> Just a word of warning, it can take up to 6 weeks for the hormone levels to drop so dont be surprised if he causes more trouble before then


 
well thats ok then, nice one, i would have been worried about any legal back lassh, but if there cant be any then well done!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

cats are a very grey area law-wise. they`re kinda classed as wild and can do as they please and go anywhere. 

if you did it to someones dog you`ve be in deep doodoo tho.


----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone.. I am so pleased that I did it ( i actually thought I did not have the guts to do it :whistling2

Also when the vets had a look at him he was full of scabs, also he has half a front tooth missing :gasp:, so I don't think he has ever been to the vets, so obviously the owners don't care for him poor boy = (

Shell195 - Thanks for the word of warning :2thumb:


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Trespassing cats do my head in, so God help me if I had to put up with one traumatising my own pets! 

It's bad enough having to clear up endless cat mess from my garden, deal with finding birds in pieces underneath my conifers and cope with Willit going mental in the house when he sees them nonchalantly prowling around 'his' territory. Don't get me wrong; I don't mean to offend anyone with this and it is purely my view and one that isn't very popular with a lot of my friends who're cat owners. I love cats myself, I used to have cats before I seemingly became allergic, but my issue lies in the fact that I struggle to comprehend any responsible owner that would allow - or at least not do anything about - their pet, which is their _personal_ responsibility, being able to wander into other peoples' gardens (and indeed often their houses, too!) let alone if their pets are not neutered and menacing/terrorising other peoples'! It's ridiculous.

I feel bad enough when my dog wees against someone's gate, let alone if he was prancing through their gardens bothering their animals.

Sorry, this was a bit of a rant but it is something that really gets my goat!

Well done you for doing something about it  Glad to hear it's all turned out okay, and - legalities aside - least you can now rest assured that you've done the best not only for your pets but also that Tom cat too.


----------



## zmtab (Aug 28, 2009)

Oh Good for you 
and im glad your cats are happy now and can come into there own garden again with out being scared


----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

The tom cat scared our one cat Bronwyn so much she only comes home once a week because she is just so scared of the tom cat, and when she does come home it takes her 10 minutes to scan the garden before she does a mad dash into the house just incase he is around.

Atleast the tom cat will live a very happy long life now, without anymore fights : victory:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well done you! I guessed you'd gone ahead and done it when I saw the title of your thread!

I'm afraid that, although I could never hurt another animal deliberately, when it comes to protecting my own animals - mine come first! 

If I had a marauding tom cat who was terrifying the life out of my own cats, taking matters into my own hands and getting that cat neutered would be a very easy option.


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

im sorry but if i was the owner of the cat and i didnt want it neutered for whet ever reason there could have been a medical reason he wasnt done , i dont know but you had no right and i would have gone mad and taken legal action unless you own the cat pay for its food and vet bills etc you have no right in my eyes to go do something like that ok it it was a stray cat it would be a different story :gasp:
what would you have done if the cat died on the table ?
you should have given the owners the voucher and told them do this or i will but i feel you had no right to just go do it :devil:
how would you like it if someone held one of your pets without your permission and then give it have an operation ?
does that mean if they got one of your cats and have it declawed ( i know its illeagal here but its a example ) because it scratches their property or children ? or better example if they dont like your cat and decided to take it to the vet and have it pts because it annoys them and they tell the vet its a stray and its causing trouble, would that be ok with you ? im sure it would be totally different story 
yes i know you wanted it castrating because its a nusance to you and your family but i feel you have no right to do what you have done 
there are many tom cats round here which yes need nutering and cause trouble but i would never dream of doing this to someones pet without them knowing and having their permission 
and if this was my pet i would be going mad with you right now !!


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

pippainnit said:


> Trespassing cats do my head in, so God help me if I had to put up with one traumatising my own pets!
> 
> It's bad enough having to clear up endless cat mess from my garden, deal with finding birds in pieces underneath my conifers and cope with Willit going mental in the house when he sees them nonchalantly prowling around 'his' territory. Don't get me wrong; I don't mean to offend anyone with this and it is purely my view and one that isn't very popular with a lot of my friends who're cat owners. I love cats myself, I used to have cats before I seemingly became allergic, but my issue lies in the fact that I struggle to comprehend any responsible owner that would allow - or at least not do anything about - their pet, which is their _personal_ responsibility, being able to wander into other peoples' gardens (and indeed often their houses, too!) let alone if their pets are not neutered and menacing/terrorising other peoples'! It's ridiculous.
> 
> ...


I'm with you, I detest cats coming into our garden, it really unsettles my Shepherd. People think dogs like to chase cats, they don't! She hates that there is another animal walking through her Garden and gets really agitated.

The other weekend the cat next-door suddenly yowled from close behind our back wall. I was in the bathroom having just gone upstairs. My husband was downstairs though. Upstairs I hear the neighbour going "that bloody dog's got Tommy" and I said out the window. "It wasn't in my garden and my dogs aren't out". The neighbour said "they are I just saw them run up the garden after him" I couldn't reply as I wasn't downstairs, my dogs were not out a few seconds before the yowl and were not out at this point a few seconds after...but my husband did say to me yes when she heard the cat yowl my shepherd ran outside saw nothing and ran back in again after a bark or two.

Spent the rest of the day stressed out and them going out every 1/2 hour yelling "Tommy Tommy!" I assume the cat came back, but no apology has come!

The truth is very few breeds of dog could catch a cat, and definitely not a 7 year old German Shepherd with Hip problems! I am not sure what to do to stop him walking along our back wall, tips would be nice. There is room back there for him to stay below the wall I believe in the past in safer days it was a full alleyway to back fences.:devil:

If you want your bloody cat safe keep it in your own property, if you don't want your cat safe...you do not deserve to have it, is my view on it.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

jazzywoo said:


> im sorry but if i was the owner of the cat and i didnt want it neutered for whet ever reason there could have been a medical reason he wasnt done , i dont know but you had no right and i would have gone mad and taken legal action unless you own the cat pay for its food and vet bills etc you have no right in my eyes to go do something like that ok it it was a stray cat it would be a different story :gasp:
> what would you have done if the cat died on the table ?
> you should have given the owners the voucher and told them do this or i will but i feel you had no right to just go do it :devil:
> how would you like it if someone held one of your pets without your permission and then give it have an operation ?
> ...


 

Have you seen the damage an entire Tom can do to another cat? If the owners were responsible people they would have had it done themselves. Yes they could have given the voucher to the owner but I doubt very much it would have been used.
In over 30 years of cat rescue I have never known of amy medical reason not to castrate an entire tom.


----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

Sorry but I was spending more money on my cats vet bills then it cost to get this cat done.

Sorry but he was damaging my cats and made them so scared they where messing in the house and made the house smell!!!!

they did not care what thier cat was doing to my cats, he has half a front tooth missing scabs all over him does this show that they love him, he has not even been to the vets in his life, has no micro chip no vaccinations etc.........my cat had a bit of his ear ripped off because of this cat and that cost me nearly £200 to get an op done on his ear to have the rip sown up and it did not work anyway and it cost me £4.75 with the voucher to get this cat done... I did not only do it for my cats sake but or the tom cats.

Sorry but my cats come first...... they never even called him for his food the 2 days we had him anyway.


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

Kare said:


> I'm with you, I detest cats coming into our garden, it really unsettles my Shepherd. People think dogs like to chase cats, they don't! She hates that there is another animal walking through her Garden and gets really agitated.
> 
> The other weekend the cat next-door suddenly yowled from close behind our back wall. I was in the bathroom having just gone upstairs. My husband was downstairs though. Upstairs I hear the neighbour going "that bloody dog's got Tommy" and I said out the window. "It wasn't in my garden and my dogs aren't out". The neighbour said "they are I just saw them run up the garden after him" I couldn't reply as I wasn't downstairs, my dogs were not out a few seconds before the yowl and were not out at this point a few seconds after...but my husband did say to me yes when she heard the cat yowl my shepherd ran outside saw nothing and ran back in again after a bark or two.
> 
> ...


i remember when i was a kid, my dad put broken bottles and cement on the tops of our walls to keep the cats out. it worked, but with all the health n safety b:censor:s nowadays you cant do that. we have cats that come into our garden at night and dig it up and shit on it, my OH goes ballistic and sets the dogs on them.............i darent put what else he does :lol2: He is a landscape gardener and takes a lot of pride in his garden, and then you get cats coming in and crapping on it:devil:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

best way to keep cats out of your garden is a supersoaker water pistol thingy.
lie in wait in the bathroom window armed after half a dozen soakings they`ll soon get the message and steer clear.


its a real shame the cat is owned by in inconsiderate numpy who shouldnt have a pet rock.
he`s at real risk of spreading aids and leucaemia to other peoples cats through fighting and bonking, as well as the damage he does to them and himself with infections and abcesses etc.

its unfortunate idiots like this get a pet cat because they`re too :censor: lazy to look after a dog.


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Have you seen the damage an entire Tom can do to another cat? If the owners were responsible people they would have had it done themselves. Yes they could have given the voucher to the owner but I doubt very much it would have been used.
> In over 30 years of cat rescue I have never known of amy medical reason not to castrate an entire tom.


 yes i do know what damage they can do brought up around farel cats which lived on local farms ive seen what they can do but it still gives her no right knowing the cat had a owner to do what she has done 
i knew a cat many years ago that had to be a house / penned cat because he couldnt be done as he was born with a heart problem so yes there could have been a reason for not been done probably the owner couldnt be bothered but thats not the point 
at the end of they day if her cats were so distressed by this cat she should have kept her cats in to keep them happy if the other owner didnt want to have him done in my eyes she has in some ways caused damage to someones personal property !
as i said what would she have said if it had died on the table? 
knocks on door to hello im so sorry to disturb you but i have killed your cat i decided it was in the best interests of my animals and family that i got your cat neuterd and well its now dead sorry :whistling2:
what if now she has done this it gets a secondry infection and needs more treatment ? is she going to pay £100s for treatment if required or is that up to the owners who didnt want or know about the operation in the first place 
also was the vet aware of the fact this wasnt even her cat to do this to ? 
at the end of the day im sure she would not ike it if someone decided giving her pet surgery of any kind was a good idea and went to a vet and got it done :whistling2:


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

PrettyxPerfection said:


> Sorry but I was spending more money on my cats vet bills then it cost to get this cat done.
> 
> Sorry but he was damaging my cats and made them so scared they where messing in the house and made the house smell!!!!
> 
> ...


 if thats the case you should have locked your cats in the house im sorry but unless that cat was a stray you had no right 
you should have sent them the vet bills for your animals talked to them called the rspca they would have sorted it but for you to go and do this to a animal that does not belong to you is wrong 
what would you have done if it had died ?
if you knocked on my door saying you killed my cat by giving it surgery i would have gone mad or were you going to put in on the side of the road and pretended it was hit by a car ?


----------



## lau200 (May 2, 2008)

i was just wondering what the voucher was. i currently care for 5 stray cats and am planning to get them neutered and mircochipped as my own, but obviously money is an issue as i have my own animals to care for. i know my vet would do it as cheaply as possible but still would be upwards of £200 :bash:


----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

Have you never had a cat neautered before.....they do a full health exam before they get on with the procedure thats how they found out about that half of the front canine was missing. They don't just get on with the op that would be a bad vet they have to by law check the cat to make sure the cat will survive the op.

Sorry but in my eyes I did the right thing. my cats hate being locked up inside....anyway why should I keep my cats inside when they are in the wrong by not caring enough to take the cat themselves......did you read the bit where I put

" he has not even been taken to the vets before" he is 5 years old and never been to the vets, soory but I care more for this cat then obviously they do.

Anyway I prolonged the toms life.


----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

lau200 said:


> i was just wondering what the voucher was. i currently care for 5 stray cats and am planning to get them neutered and mircochipped as my own, but obviously money is an issue as i have my own animals to care for. i know my vet would do it as cheaply as possible but still would be upwards of £200 :bash:


Contact your local Cat protection and tell them the storey and they will send you a voucher worth £20 towards getting each of the cats done :2thumb:


----------



## lau200 (May 2, 2008)

thanks hun


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

PrettyxPerfection said:


> Have you never had a cat neautered before.....they do a full health exam before they get on with the procedure thats how they found out about that half of the front canine was missing. They don't just get on with the op that would be a bad vet they have to by law check the cat to make sure the cat will survive the op.
> 
> Sorry but in my eyes I did the right thing. my cats hate being locked up inside....anyway why should I keep my cats inside when they are in the wrong by not caring enough to take the cat themselves......did you read the bit where I put
> 
> ...


yes ive had 3 cats all neuterd but ive also seen animals that look healthy and pass tests die on the table too 
have you proof hes not been to a vets before how do you know this for a fact or do all the people you know anounce to you and put it in writing when they take their animals to the vets ?
yes you may care for this cat you feel that your cats cant stay indoors safe and sound so you have to operate on a animal that does not belong to you 
yes i know cats hate been indoors kia hated it but it was the safety for him and all cats around him he was locked up as he was a cat flu carrier yes he hated it at times but he put up with it till he was 12 
il warn you by the way this stunt you have pulled may not solve your problem my adidas attacked dogs , cats, post men and police officers that dared come on his land and he was neuterd !! so you may still have a problem 
i agree the cat needed doing but i feel you have gone the wrong way about it you should have at least got the owners permission knowing it had a owner or got the rspca to do it since you knew for a fact it was not microchipped and never goes to a vet since by the sounds of it it looked like a stray you could have got away with it


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

jazzywoo said:


> you should have called the rspca they would have sorted it but for you


I take it this is a joke???

The RSPCA would sort it out - I think not!! Those of us with experience of how the RSPCA views cruelty know that they would have done sweet FA about this family not caring for their cat!



jazzywoo said:


> or were you going to put in on the side of the road and pretended it was hit by a car ?


Totally uncalled for!!

I stand by what I said earlier - if the cat is being that much of a nuisance and the owners are not bothered about looking after him properly or getting him any necessary attention, but are leaving him at risk of picking up an incurable disease etc etc then the OP did right!

I agree she probably cares more for the cat than the owners do!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`ve had my cats shot while on my propery, the rspca didnt want to know and the police have no powers to do anything because its a cat and not a dog.

pretty perfection did the right thing.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> I take it this is a joke???
> 
> The RSPCA would sort it out - I think not!! Those of us with experience of how the RSPCA views cruelty know that they would have done sweet FA about this family not caring for their cat!
> 
> ...


 




pigglywiggly said:


> i`ve had my cats shot while on my propery, the rspca didnt want to know and the police have no powers to do anything because its a cat and not a dog.
> 
> pretty perfection did the right thing.


 

:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

I think you did the right thing, even if the cat did die at the operating table (which was extremly unlikely) I doubt the owners would even care, by the sound of things.


----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

The RSPCA know nothing.... they come round once because they where told we where being cruel to our cats because one was thin (she was 18, had no teeth and a liver problem, All being treated for by medication given to us by the vet), and the RSPCA bloke told us to put 2, 6 week old kittens on the floor outside because he wanted to see them run around to make sure they are healthy :censor: 

I agree I have done the right thing for this tom cat, there are plenty of people on this fourm who have done this, not just me.


----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

Daisyy said:


> I think you did the right thing, even if the cat did die at the operating table (which was extremly unlikely) I doubt the owners would even care, by the sound of things.


 
Thanks Daisyy

We did not even hear them call him once when we had him for 2 days, He was 5 years old and never been to the vets so obviously he had not had his jabs, he had half a front canine missing, also he was full of scabs. So I don't even think they even missed him to be fair while we had him. I would of gone made if any of my cats went missing for 1 day, I would of stayed up, looked everywhere until my cat come home safe and sound..


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

PrettyxPerfection said:


> The RSPCA know nothing.... they come round once because they where told we where being cruel to our cats because one was thin (she was 18, had no teeth and a liver problem, All being treated for by medication given to us by the vet), and the RSPCA bloke told us to put 2, 6 week old kittens on the floor outside because he wanted to see them run around to make sure they are healthy :censor:
> 
> I agree I have done the right thing for this tom cat,* there are plenty of people on this fourm who have done this, not just me*.


 

That includes me:2thumb: Ive actually done this a few times in my life


----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> That includes me:2thumb: Ive actually done this a few times in my life


I would do it again if it means keeping my cats safe ad happy :2thumb:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

This one cat has been discussed so much on here. I hope you tell us how he gets on. This is better than a soap opera!

How do you know btw he has not been by vets though? Surely if he is unchipped the vet couldn't say if he had ever been seen at that vets before, let alone if he had ever been seen by another vet surgery. I am very curious and cant think of any way you would know.:blush:


----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

QUOTE=Kare;6812020]This one cat has been discussed so much on here. I hope you tell us how he gets on. This is better than a soap opera!

How do you know btw he has not been by vets though? Surely if he is unchipped the vet couldn't say if he had ever been seen at that vets before, let alone if he had ever been seen by another vet surgery. I am very curious and cant think of any way you would know.:blush:[/QUOTE]

He is fine....his just been meowing at our back door ( i think he thinks we are his new owners) My mom picked him up and checked his area, and everything is perfect, then she gave him some food and water, and he is happy munching away.

His owners told us this when we knocked on their door to try and talk them into getting him neautered

" Jinx has never been to the vets and this is not going to change, he is 5years old and still running round like a kitten so there is nothing wrong with him, anyway it is crual to get a male cat neautered because he needs to run a terratory, and not be beaten up by other cats in this area , Thats why he picks on your cats because this is his area not theirs"

Then the conversation finished with a slammed door in my face :devil::devil:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Such nice people!

Sadly ill-informed wastes of space I think!


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

lol, I was thinking there was some secret way the vet could tell.

When I was younger, like 25 years ago we had a free ranging male unneutered and he never went to a vets, between his first check and the day he was put to sleep. I was just a child he died when I was about 13. 

It wasn't that my parents didn't care, or were morons, just that they didn't know any better. It was how it was done when they were brought up, I mean my Dad was evacuated during the war, back then getting an animal altered could not have been common, if it was even done at all!


----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

feorag said:


> Such nice people!
> 
> Sadly ill-informed wastes of space I think!


Just heard from my brother....that their daughter now has a 10 week old kitten (my brother knows her boyfriend) :devil: its starting over again...but if I remember rightly she wanted one of our kittens off us and we said no and she threw a right paddy wack, because we knew that this kitten would not be cared for properlly.


----------



## Rosiemum (Jan 14, 2010)

jazzywoo said:


> at the end of they day if her cats were so distressed by this cat she should have kept her cats in to keep them happy


So PrettyxPerfection should have kept her OWN cats indoors, out of their OWN garden, so that somebody else's cat could wander in and out at will without bothering them? I'm sorry, but that sounds all wrong to me. I think she did the right thing, and I admire her for having the - er - guts :whistling2: to go ahead and do it. 

If the owners of the tom wanted to keep him entire, they should also have been prepared to take steps to make sure that they could have their entire tom without him causing the rest of the neighbourhood problems. I wonder how many litters of unwanted kittens he's been responsible for?


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I absolutely wouldn't do this myself as I wouldn't be happy at all if someone had taken one of my cats and made them have an operation, infact I'd go nuts. Boom tish.
I'd sooner cat proof my garden so no cats could come in and my cats couldn't get out.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

But would you be so irresponsible as to not neuter your male cat?

I think that's the whole point of this situation. She wasn't just having an operation done, she was having a very simple, non complicated procedure done to protect the cat and her own!!

ETA: You've added to yours - re the cat proofing that wouldn't keep the tom cat out - only trap him in and cause even more problems!


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

PrettyxPerfection said:


> Just heard from my brother....that their daughter now has a 10 week old kitten (my brother knows her boyfriend) :devil: its starting over again...but if I remember rightly she wanted one of our kittens off us and we said no and she threw a right paddy wack, because we knew that this kitten would not be cared for properlly.


Hopefully it is a girl and they will find it hard work to not get her done...maybe even get some cats come bothering them.

I really hope they didn't get a girl to breed with their male...otherwise they are going to be flummoxed when they work out he has no ability any longer


----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

Rosiemum said:


> So PrettyxPerfection should have kept her OWN cats indoors, out of their OWN garden, so that somebody else's cat could wander in and out at will without bothering them? I'm sorry, but that sounds all wrong to me. I think she did the right thing, and I admire her for having the - er - guts :whistling2: to go ahead and do it.
> 
> If the owners of the tom wanted to keep him entire, they should also have been prepared to take steps to make sure that they could have their entire tom without him causing the rest of the neighbourhood problems. I wonder how many litters of unwanted kittens he's been responsible for?


He had a litter with our female before she got spayed (she did a runner when my mom opened her bedroom window :devil but we loved those kittens to bits and we found loving homes for them, and got her spayed when the kittens where 3 weeks old.

But thats only 1 litter we know of... there could be loads more...just by this tom cat

but our area is quiet, and a farm just down the road, and I know several cats come into our garden and we know 1 is a neutered male as we get on well with his owners. But we have seen 6 different cats in our garden....how many of those where females.....how many of those females got pregnant by Jinx = Loads of un wanted kittens being abandoned at rescues = (


----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

Kare said:


> Hopefully it is a girl and they will find it hard work to not get her done...maybe even get some cats come bothering them.
> 
> I really hope they didn't get a girl to breed with their male...otherwise they are going to be flummoxed when they work out he has no ability any longer


 
I could not help but laugh :lol2:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

No, all 3 of mine are 'done' - It is irresponsible not having them done and letting them wander but I don't agree with taking someone elses pet and getting them operated on. I know it's a simple operation but things could go wrong. I had a follow up appointment with my mogs to check on the wound to make sure it had stayed together, if this cat isn't cared for as she says, will it heal, does it live in it's own crap? Who knows. You can't just take charge of someone elses animals like that, it's not right in my eyes. It just reminds me of when I was a child, we had 2 cats and an interfering old bag used to feed them all day so they stopped coming home, I was upset and my Mum told the woman to stop it.. She didn't. 
There should be more laws regarding cats; with regards to messing with other peoples and neglect.. RSPCA are useless unfortunately.


----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

Brat said:


> No, all 3 of mine are 'done' - It is irresponsible not having them done and letting them wander but I don't agree with taking someone elses pet and getting them operated on. I know it's a simple operation but things could go wrong. I had a follow up appointment with my mogs to check on the wound to make sure it had stayed together, if this cat isn't cared for as she says, will it heal, does it live in it's own crap? Who knows. You can't just take charge of someone elses animals like that, it's not right in my eyes. It just reminds me of when I was a child, we had 2 cats and an interfering old bag used to feed them all day so they stopped coming home, I was upset and my Mum told the woman to stop it.. She didn't.
> There should be more laws regarding cats; with regards to messing with other peoples and neglect.. RSPCA are useless unfortunately.


To be fair you never own a cat.....and cats always have 2 homes, we had an elderly lady feed our cats once and Sneak got so fat she looked like a blimp you could not see where her head ends and her body begins it was just 1 big cat roll :whistling2: This is when we had to tell the elderly lady to not feed them as much...and she did what we said and now Sneak is a healthy 17year old cat :2thumb:

Jinx came to our back door earlyer and my mom checked his area everything is fine.....we will keep checking it until we know everthing is healed.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Brat said:


> There should be more laws regarding cats; with regards to messing with other peoples and neglect.. RSPCA are useless unfortunately.


I agree there should be more laws, they should not be allowed to roam full stop. 

They kill native animals and there are so so many that they can do real damage to the local ecosystem due to shear numbers. Even bells and bleeper things only cut their kills by approx 1/3rd (that is based on RSPB numbers, so could be different based on mammals than birds) 

Cats are the only pet that you can kick out of the house daily and not be charged with abandonment or some other crime. You can't allow any other nonnative animal to roam, especially releasing a carnivore into your local area! In fact the only other animal I can think of that you can let go unsupervised is a racing pigeon!

Until owners have to be responsible for their pets then there cannot be laws passed saying someone else has to be responsible for them, currently there isnt even a law saying you have to report running over a cat as far as I am aware


----------



## Em_J (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm afraid I'm not really comfortable with the idea of doing that - Don't get me wrong, that cat is now far better off and the owners clearly don't care. But it wouldn't sit right for me to take on the responsibility of somebody else's cat. I know it's a simple operation, but it requires a GA - I've had an animal die under anaesthetic for a "simple procedure". I was so guilty I can't imagine how I'd have felt if it wasn't even my cat...

Well done for having the balls to do it though - I hope your cats enjoy their new found freedom!


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Kare said:


> I agree there should be more laws, they should not be allowed to roam full stop.
> 
> They kill native animals and there are so so many that they can do real damage to the local ecosystem due to shear numbers. Even bells and bleeper things only cut their kills by approx 1/3rd (that is based on RSPB numbers, so could be different based on mammals than birds)
> 
> ...



Could not agree more!

Hear bloody hear.

Nothing infuriates me more than people thinking that it's okay to have a cat and let it roam around wherever regarding of what it is potentially impregnating or terrorising - it's absolutely ridiculous. And why the hell should RESPONSIBLE pet owners who neuter or look out for their pets and monitor where they go have to suffer and keep their pets/cats/whatever indoors because of people who're incapable of adhering to the fundamental rule of pet ownership, which is to be responsible! B*llocks to that. I'm sorry but if I owned a cat now, I could think of nothing worse than allowing it to roam into other peoples' territory and threaten or terrorise their pets purely because of the fact that I was too lazy or irresponsible to do something about it.

If the OP hadn't done what she had done, again, irrespective of the legalities, then there would be an entire Tom cat threatening and abusing other people's animals, impregnating others, and being a damned nuisance all because people couldn't be bothered to sort it out. Well that kind of situation is not fair on either animal, and if they're not going to do something then why the hell shouldn't other people, especially if they're being directly affected. It's not like they're interfering for the sake of it, is it? 

Also, neutering is not an 'out there' concept - it is something that pretty much everyone is (or at least should be) aware of. *If you can afford - and are willing to afford - a pet, then you should be willing to pay for the continuous upkeep and wellbeing of it, regardless of how inconvenient this can be to you. And if you're not willing to do that, then you can't gripe about others who are willing to intervene. Again, I applaud the OP for having the confidence and conviction for doing it. Fair play. And yes, there are potential repercussions, but the potential repercussions of not having done it far outweigh that!*


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well said!!! :2thumb:


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Goodness, I don't really remember posting that last night...

think I had one too many Merlots! I'm not usually so ranty!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2:


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

I think this is bloody hilarious :lol2:
have you had a visit from the owners yet?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

they`d have to drag themselves away from jeremy kyle first :whistling2:


----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

bampoisongirl said:


> I think this is bloody hilarious :lol2:
> have you had a visit from the owners yet?


 
we have walk past the their house to get to the shop when they where out once and nothing :whistling2:

Don't even think they know what has happened yet, or that his has a bald patch and each of his front legs :bash:


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

PrettyxPerfection said:


> we have walk past the their house to get to the shop when they where out once and nothing :whistling2:
> 
> Don't even think they know what has happened yet, or that his has a bald patch and each of his front legs :bash:


oh dear. flaming morons!


----------



## Rosiemum (Jan 14, 2010)

PrettyxPerfection said:


> we have walk past the their house to get to the shop when they where out once and nothing :whistling2:
> 
> Don't even think they know what has happened yet, *or that his has a bald patch and each of his front legs* :bash:


Heh. They probably just think that he's been in a scrap with an unusually clinical and tidy cat...


----------



## sooty (Dec 31, 2009)

PrettyxPerfection said:


> we have walk past the their house to get to the shop when they where out once and nothing :whistling2:
> 
> Don't even think they know what has happened yet, or that his has a bald patch and each of his front legs :bash:


:lol2::lol2: well done to you!! bloody brilliant have just read the whole thread,better than most of the books ive read just lately: victory:


----------

